# Great news with the AGR CC sign-up bonus!



## the_traveler (Jun 23, 2011)

My BIL was targeted a while ago for the 32,000 point bonus for the AGR MasterCard.




However, by the time he got around to getting the card, it was down to the 12,000 point bonus.





His billing cycle ended yesterday. Guess what?



*He received 32,000 points!*





And since I am allowed to use them (since he doesn't travel by train



and would rather fly



), I going to do a lot of damage with those 20K extra points!


----------



## pennyk (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations - none of my relatives like me THAT much.


----------



## amamba (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow...there is no way I could pry any CC rewards from any of my family member's hands. My parents were whining the ohter day that they didnt' want to "waste" 100K amex points on some flights. They probably have 500K points...they should give them to me!!!


----------



## MJL (Jun 26, 2011)

:giggle: Yeah, I'm trying to persuade some of my credit worthy relatives to let me manage a credit card or two for them, y'know the easy ones with no ann fee and min spend but decent bonuses. So far no dice


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 26, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> My BIL was targeted a while ago for the 32,000 point bonus for the AGR MasterCard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the Spirit of Christmas in June, How Would You Like to Pay for a 2 Zone Trip from AUS-MIA so I can Complete My Quest to Ride Every LD Route in Amtrak???  You Dont need a Million Points sitting in the Bank Dave, Help out a Poor Retired Person! :lol: :lol: :lol:

:hi: Congrats, I know you Treat Family to Airline Miles also, What Goes Around Comes Around so you Deserve the Points!


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 24, 2011)

I won't even give AGR points to my family or girlfriend. Im stingy. And proud.


----------



## RRrich (Jul 24, 2011)

Steve4031 said:


> I won't even give AGR points to my family or girlfriend. Im stingy. And proud.


You won't give AGR points to your g/f??? :angry: What won't she give you?? h34r: Remember, if Mama ain't happy, no one's happy :help:


----------



## amamba (Jul 25, 2011)

Steve4031 said:


> I won't even give AGR points to my family or girlfriend. Im stingy. And proud.


My generous husband gave me 50,000 of his points for my cross country trip in bedrooms. I think it was a fair trade.  :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 25, 2011)

amamba said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > I won't even give AGR points to my family or girlfriend. Im stingy. And proud.
> ...


50,000 points in a bedroom is good enough for a *ONE WAY TRIP*!



(Maybe he was telling you something?



)


----------



## rrdude (Jul 26, 2011)

Steve4031 said:


> I won't even give AGR points to my family or girlfriend. Im stingy. And proud.


Stringy, Ha!I "steal" CO, UA, and AGR points from my kids and wife.

Of course, they expect me to TAKE THEM once or twice a year on the AT, but we are able to go with two bedrooms, each way, every year, so in _this case_, "stealing is good".

Besides, as I often tell my three younger kids, "whatever you THINK is yours, is REALLY mine", at least until you are 18.

And then I reverse my wife's mantra of "what's mine is mine, and what's yours is mine" when it comes to AGR points.........


----------



## Bigval109 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well I can't even play that game because I don't know anyone who loves the trains like I do that have any points at all. I have a friend with 88 points. I can't do a thing with that. Oh well.


----------

